# IUI With Vaginismus Part 24



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ladies, good luck


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Polly please let me know when I can re-lock the other thread x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Phew! I'm stuffed! We've just waved off the steps, after a really nice afternoon. I made chestnut and orange pate, followed by baked spinach omelette and chocolate fondue. (just trying to keep up with Emma in the domestic goddess stakes!  ) I have to say it was yummy. I got some Divine chocolate in the end (fairly traded ) because it was a bit cheaper than the G&B, and I could feel good about the fair trade bit. I was just irritated because there were no BIG bars of G&B milk choc   .

Glad you had a good day Annie, after the disappointment of your friend not being able to come down. I envy you your facial, I might go for a face mask this evening. Not the same, but as close as I am going to get!

So we are just settling down to a lazy evening, I imagine that we will eat at some point, but despite agood attempt to walk the chocolate fondue off, we're still stuffed.  

Have a nice evening!

Love
Polly


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

It's done, Candy, lock away!

Thanks 
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening everyone,

we have been chatty today reading through all the posts has made me forget what I wanted to say now 

Polly and Annie your weekends sound lovely, I must admit though I am not an organic person and have never tried G/B choc I am a galaxy or cadbury girl myself 
Polly your lunch sounded lovely, I have of course eaten far to much but I blame it on the sea air  My aunt baked a lovely chocolate swis roll thing with whipped cream it was yummy 

Had my hair cut today, did n't have as much cut of as I thought I would. My hair hasn't been cut for about 6 months  so was in bad condition, I thought it would need loads cut off but only had a couple of inches cut off and some layers put in! it looks nice but its not an amazing change or anything.
I decided against getting my nails done as it is more expensive here and my nails are in such a shocking condition! Due to always having them in water/paint/ sand etc at work and I bite my nails  I am a bit embarressed to go and get them done.

Annie I am pleased you have calmed down over your kitchen situation, I hope you now have the kitchen you want at the cost you want?

I started spotting last night and felt sure AF would show today but in true AF style it hasn't  I have a little spotting but nothing major.
I phoned guys anyway and left them a message because I really want to go and collect meds and have a scan on monday as I already have it off work, work aren't exactly thrilled with me having tx so to have 2 days annual leave then to go back tuesday and say have have to nip off for a few hours wont impress. Plus as this is my first appointment and we havn't discussed this round of tx I think the appointment might be a long one and I don't want to be worrying about getting back to work. I'll keep you all updated but hopefully af will arrivw tommorrow and I'll start on clomid next week  very very nervous 

there was more I wanted to say I am sure but think I have rambled enough sorry if I have missed anything or anyone out.

Sorry if this is a me me me post

Donna xx

P.s Emma we didn't get the new clio in the end we did a straight swap for an e reg vauxhall nova with 60,000 on the clock. Its an older car but if the millage is right we shouldn't have that many problems with it, and even if we do it hasn't cost us a penny, where the new clio would have made us take out more finance for the next 4+years and we are just getting ourslefs straight again.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Donna - sounds like you made a sensible choice with the car. I hope you are enjoying driving it so far. Good luck for tomorrow. I know it must be nerve-wracking, but is it quite exciting too? I'll be keeping everything crossed for you. Will you have chance to do anything nice tomorrow to make the most of your day off?

Polly - hope you're having a relaxing day. When do you get going with tx? is it this week?

Annie - your facial sounds wonderful. I've never had one, but probably should. I wouldn't know what to do or where to go.  I hope you haven't rushed around to much this weekend.

Deedee, Claire - hello. Hope you're both OK.

I'm exhausted. We had MIL, SIL and 3 children here today. It was lovely, but the noise and mess they make is incredible. I guess I'll have to get used to it.
I'm going to have a quiet evening reading the papers and slobbing out on the sofa watching TV; I have the last 2 episodes of Life on Mars to catch up with.

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I am now safe and sound and back in London.
Hope you are all enjoying the remainder of your weekend.

well its CD1 for me AF finally arrived and has left me feeling   for most of the day. I have also got a skinking cold, isn't it always the way the minute you stop and relax for a couple of days. This clod has been going around work since november and I haven't been struck down till now! sometimes I think its better to keep on working.

Hopefully guys will phone tommorrow and say its fine for us to be seen tommorrow but I fear they might say tuesday, which just means I'll get moaned at at work which I could do with out. Guys did say CD2 or 3 so fingers crossed they will squeeze us in. I'll keep you informed.

Off to slob out on the sofa now with a nice cup of tea. They have soft water where my auntie lives which a)doesn't seem to agree with me and b)just doesn't taste the same.

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Donna - I hope you get the 'all systems go' call from Guys today.    I'll be thinking of you.

I hope everyone else is OK.

Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning! 

Sounds like we all had pleasant weekends! 

Emma - Our house often gets bombarded with visiting Godchildren and ends up looking like the Tazmanian Devil has just spun through the place. Yes, you're going to have to get used to that. Me too for that matter! Guess I can't wrap Baby Ruddle up in plastic to save the new furniture  

What plans have you got this week? Anymore baby shopping?

Donna - Very best of luck speaking with Guys today. I'm sending you lots of postive vibes and best wishes for the next couple of weeks  
Glad you had a good time visiting your Aunt. That chocolcate swiss roll she baked for you sounds really yummy! 
I'm trying to stay off chocolate. It seems to be making me really hyperactive at the moment  

Polly - How fab does the food you cooked for the Steps sound   I barely know how to make Spag Bol, let alone anything as gorgeous as pate. Hats off to you  

Claire - Where are you? Is everything alright?

Deedee - Are you still up there on cloud 9!?!

Well, the rest of my weekend was lovely. I watched the Dancing on Ice final saturday night (which Stefan should have won by the way). Yesterday I visited Grandparents and had lunch with a friend and her two girls. 
Then DH reminded me it was the anniversary of our first date (11 years!) and took me off to the cinema to watch Walk the Line where I spent the entire two and half hours huffing, puffing, taking socks off, undoing bra, undoing trouser buttons, sitting up, sitting back and generally feeling rather uncomfortable. DH found it highly hysterical  

So Monday has arrived again. It's only 9.30 and I'm wishing it was 5pm so I can go home and stretch on the sofa or bed. Only another 6 Mondays to get through... not that I'm desperatley wishing my mat leave could begin. 

P.S - OK, Yes I am. I'm miserable sat wedged upright into my desk for 7 hours a day


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Just a quick good morning, as I am at work and need to get on a bit.

Donna - loads of good wishes for today - i really hope that you get your appt today and can get started.    

Annie - you do sound uncomfortable! It isn't too long to go now til you are on leave, though long enough, it sounds. I can just imagine Baby Ruddle wearing a little bubblewrap babygro!   Complete with mittens, bootees and a helmet! I rarely cook, although it seems to be assumed that it is my job when people come, and I do enjoy it. But DH has always sort of drawn the line at vegetarian cooking - he'll do veggie sausages and stuff like that, but that's it. However, I have to say that the pate was a roaring success - there was a little bit left over for DH's lunch today, and he was planning his lunch at breakfast!

Emma, I'm on about day 17 today I think, so another couple of weeks before tx starts for me. Maybe a miracle will happen and we won't need it. But then again, maybe we'll win the lottery....

Claire (where are you?) and Deedee - hi!

Love
Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi all

Sorry, wasn't on last week.  Was quite poorly (still am) with a stinking cold and had to have a few days off to try and get better then was just feeling generally quite down about things.  The speculum arrived and it's hideous and I just don't think I can do it and last week if I'd posted that it would have been like admitting it out loud which I didn't want to do.  My best friend has dropped me for her new bloke and I never see her.  Work is horrible and I've been dumped with loads of work for my new product portfolio alongside ALL the work I had originally which was already a job and a half.  Bf and I haven't had s for weeks either (which is all my fault through avoidance strategies).  I'm just taking everything so much to heart as well at the moment and being oversensitive.  I have a docs appointment on Wednesday and I'm really hoping he'll sign me off for a week so I can sort myself out.  Sorry, I didn't mean to concern anybody.

I've skimmed the posts quickly and all seems well and advances being made in ttc for Donna and Polly.  I have everything crossed for you both.  I'll have another look through the posts later, I have a large pile of emails demanding my attention which I'd better get on with.

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire, you poor thing.  Forget about s and speculums until you feel better. there is plenty of time for all that. I hope you feel better soon.

Annie - I did laugh at the image of you shuffling about in the cinema.  Sorry.   I don't know how you manage to sit at a desk all day. I find sitting upright for longer than about 30 minutes very uncomfortable indeed.

Polly - hope dh enjoyed his lunch. 

I've got to go back to the hospital in Stevenage this afternoon to repeat of last week's blood tests. The hospital labelled the first lot incorrectly and so discarded them. What a pain.

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Claire,   to you sorry to hear you are feeling so rotten. Feel free to post on here about anything and as often or as littel as you like. I have had quite a few moments for total despair and its been he 'vag tean' that have sorted me out! we are all hear to listen and we know how you feel.
I know its very very hard and I am kinda the 'pot calling the kettle' on this one as I always shut out DH but try not to shut out bf he loves you very much and I am sure he wants to support you so let him in a little hun I am sure you will feel better.
Things will always feel worse when you are ill so try to give yourself time to get better and not be to hard on yourself.
As for the spectulum I got one from the family planning clinic and it sat in my draw till I threw it away I could never insert it and don't think I could now so don't feel bad. Put it away and get it out again when you feel better and more on top of things. I hate spectulums and one has to be used when I have IUI and it has me in tears everytime! hats off to you for ordering one in the first place! lets not forget all you efforts so far  
Sorry claire feel I have been very bosey and been telling you what to do   I ma sorry if you think that and my words are truely intended to make you feel better  

Its a lovely sunny day here, how about you guys?

I am off to the hospital for a scan at 2:45, I am dreading it. The scan itself is fine even though its a dildocam, But I am still on and quite heavy! yuk! how undignified!   can't wait for it to be over!

It feels really strange starting another round of treatment, its all happened so fast and I amnot ready for it! Of course I want to go ahead it just all feels really wierd! I guess its because I know nothing about what this cycle will hold so can't prepare myself

Anyway should be doing college work

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Afternoon Everyone

It sure is a nice sunny day Donna - well all 20 minutes I got to see of it  

Emma - what is it with these hospitals   . And they wonder why we're a bit dis-trusting of advice they give and actions they take. Hope they're nice to you when they take your blood again. Glad my cinema antics made you giggle. To be honest, I found it quite funny too. Total cliche pregnant Lady. The type I used to scowl at before I was blessed.

Polly - Take it you're hard at work right now - well done! You never know - miracles do happen. How amazing would that be  

Claire - Please don't be so hard on yourself. It's alright if the sight of the speculum has put you off giving it a go. Remember -you are under no pressure to do anything you don't want to do. 

Donna has given you some brilliant advice there. Get yourself well again first, that's the main priority. 
It doesn't matter that you haven't had S for a few weeks. You don't get any awards or medals for going at it like rabbits. It should be something that happens naturally when the mood takes you. Doing it because you feel you should can have a real adverse affect on us vag girls. If we're not really into it then we tend to find it a bit uncomfortable or painful, which ends up upsetting us and setting us back again. All when you're ready Claire.

If the Dr can give you a bit of time off then that'd be great. That'll let you recover from this cold, catch your breath a bit and decide where you want to go from here. If he can't, then think about treating yourself to something just for you. Maybe a new haircut, bit of retail therapy, an evening in a bubble bath with wine music and candles, a girlie night out - anything that is time just for you.

And remember that we are always here for you. You can talk to us about anything and don't ever be afraid to confess how you're really feeling. We will understand. 


Donan - Best of luck with your appointment this afternoon. Hope all goes well. Can't wait to hear how you've got on. 
I doubt you ever feel ready for these things and sometimes in at the deep end is the best way! Go for it Donna and let's see what this first cycle brings. I'm ready for the roller coaster ride with you!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi all,

Annie I am glad your ready for the ride because I am still not sure I am   do feel better about it all though.

Right I start taking clomid today (cd2) till friday (CD6) I am taking 50mg a day what did you take Annie and Polly? Then I go back to hospital on friday for injection training - well DH is having the training not me! Then I inject FSH (?) on Friday, Sunday and Tuesday and back for a scan on tuesday to see how I'm doing. Well thats my tx prgram so far. They are hoping I will produce 2/3 follies so will have a better chance of conceiving, and I know I am getting way way ahead of myself but I could end up with twins   

Polly and Annie any tips or advice you can give me would be great as this is all new to me, Polly I know you had injections (didn't you  ) what did you have?

Emma I also had to have routine bloods done today as my last lot are out of date, I was waiting for hours and I am sure the people taking the blood weren't trained! Hope you had more luck.

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Taking my first clomid...................... so watch this space


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Donna - how exciting! When will the side-effects of the Clomid start? Keep us posted.  Will you have to take time off work to go back on Friday?

The hospital was fine. Lets just hope they can manage to do things properly this time. I'm glad I chose not to give birth at that hospital, even if it is marginally nearer. They don't exactly inspire confidence.

I've been feeling slightly sorry for myself this evening (that'll teach me for giggling at you Annie). I just can't get comfortable however I sit or lie. Baby Daffodil is being very active at the moment, but perhaps he has decided to manoevre into the right position. The last time the midwife checked he was lying in the breech position, which isn't ideal.

I'm off to bed now. Sweet dreams everyone,
Emma, xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Donna - well done- you are really on your way now! I think that I took 25mg of clomid - going up to 50mg the next time. I didn't get DH involved in the injections, apart from doing them in front of him to make him squirm!  . They really don't hurt going in, but what is uncomfortable is if you put any sideways pressure on once it's in. And there is a tendancy to do that while pressing the trigger. The thing is, it's a tiny bit of pressure, and I would think that it is easier for you to correct for that yourself than telling DH and have him over-compensate in the other direction  . Just my view. I did them in my tum.

Annie, Emma!! I've just been reading (a novel, I admit) a book about a woman who went off to the Antarctic at a month's notice (as you do) for five months and realised that she was pg and didn't tell anyone about it for fear of being sent home. So she carried on lugging heavy supplies and sleds across the snow and hauling people out of crevasses (as you do) and gave birth in a dramatic few hours ending in a helicopter with only the (very rugged and interesting) helicoptor pilot for birthing partner. So stop whinging, it could be worse!   (Actually there were a few details about the Antarctic that didn't seem quite right either  )

Claire - sorry you've been feeling down. The others are right, take some time to look after yourself, and don't push yourself further than you want to go. We're all here for you.  

Love 
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning Everyone!

*Donna* - How exciting! I can't wait until Tuesday to see how you've got on with the Clomid and injections. 2 or 3 follies would be brilliant. Oooh, I'm keeping everything crossed. You so deserve this 

I started on 50mg of Clomid and the only side effect I suffered was one hot flash a day.

*Emma* - It's more than alright to be feeling a bit down right now. It is bloomin uncomfortable at this stage and being beaten up from the inside at the same time is exhausting. If Master Daffodil is playing football in the middle of the night, try standing up and rocking gently from side to side - it's meant to get them off to sleep! 
You have my full support and sympathy Emma. I'm guessing that you feel that you shouldn't complain because you're incredibly lucky to be where you are. Yes you have been blessed, but you're also human and have every right to have a little grumble.

*Polly* - Whinge? Me? - never 

Well here's a nice image for you all to enjoy over your morning cuppa. I have brought my flip flops into work today to wear around the office. My shoes and boots are giving me cankles by restricting the blood flow to my feet even more than baby is doing. 
On top of that I have toothpaste down my trousers that won't budge even with the use of multi purpose antibacterial wipes and all of my tops are struggling to reach over my bump and meet the waist of my trousers.

Boy, I look soooo attractive right now


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Luvleeeeeee!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Polly - sorry about the whinging. I do know that I'm very lucky indeed and should take it all in my stride.

Having said that, I'm going to whinge some more. I had a bit of a scare last night. I got this stabbing pain down my left-hand side and it just wouldn't go away. I knew the baby was OK and it wasn't him, because I could feel him somersaulting at the same time. This went on for about 4 hours. Dh was working very late, and when he finally got in the first thing he asked me was how the dog was (he cut a paw yesterday) and I just burst into tears - thinking 'aren't you going to ask how I am' - and couldn't stop sobbing. What a performance. I feel so embarrassed about it all now. Anyway, dh massaged the painful area and that seemed to do the trick, and I feel fine today. I'm so worried about something like that happening again, as dh is away from tomorrow for a few days, and again for much of next week.

The dog is fine too. He had a nasty cut yesterday, but the vet seems to think that it'll heal just fine without the need for stitches. He is feeling very sorry for himself though.

Hope everyone else is OK.

Annie - I'd be wearing flip-flops myself if it weren't so cold. I'm sure you don't look _quite _ as bad as you imagine. 

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - You poor thing. I would have been petrified! If you have anything like that while DH is away then you call the Madwives at the hospital for advice   Or maybe if it's really worrying you then could you think about moving back with MIL or someone whilst DH is gone?

Glad doggie is o.k too x

P.S  -yes I do look that bad, but I've just been into town on my lunch hour and bought some new and much longer bodied tops!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Annie - long-bodied tops are the way to go. You don't want your bump to get cold.

I will call the midwife/hospital if it happens again or whilst dh is away. I'm seeing the midwife on Friday anyway, so I'll mention it. I couldn't bear the thought of going back to MIL's though. I'd get one of her lectures on the theme 'in my day we didn't make such a fuss..' etc.

I feel so tired today though, and didn't get much sleep last night. So I'm off to slob out on the sofa with a Jane Austen film and chocolate. 

Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

oooh Emma, that sounds fabulous!

I spent the afternoon trying to organise the finances for the extension. Everything seems to be alright there, but like everything in my life right now - it all just needs organising. I really do hope that once everything starts that the stress will reduce... although I'm beginning to wonder what the hell I was thinking  I hope I'm proven right and that I did the right thing doing this all now so I can enjoy baby when she gets here. Guess we live and we learn 

*Donna* - I've stupidly deleted the new e-mail address you sent me. Can I have it again please? Sorry


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi everyone,

just to let u know the sickness is back with a vengence (I thought sure it was on the way out!). I feel totally exhausted aswell. 
Sorry I have been neglecting you all. Hopefully it won't last for much longer.....

dd xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi all,

Deedee sorry to hear you are feeling poorly again, I assume pills are no longer working? I hope you feel better soon.

Annie and Emma please never feel bad about moaning on hear we would never think bad of you, you are very lucky but that doesn't mean you should be on cloud 9 all of the time, we are all here with you for the full 9 months and beyond....umm internet connection in delivery suite 
Annie if I were you I'd have my slippers on at work.

Felt very wobbly today but not sure if that was anything to do with clomid, also so seem to have no appetite but I am hungry if that makes sense  probably doesn't but thats the only was I can explian it.
Had a hot flush this morning but thought I was imagining it as didn't think the clomid would work that fast but had some more throughout the day but ok so far I can cope with them.
I do feel emotional but then I have AF so would anyway

Hope your all ok

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Donna - af plus clomid sounds like a horrible combination. Poor you.

Deedee - why not go back to your GP and see if they can prescribe something else? I guess you've thought of that already. Are you able to eat or drink anything? The exhaustion _will _ pass, I'm sure, in a few very long weeks time.

Polly, Annie, Claire - good morning.

I'm taking dh to the airport soon. I was going to go out and about and do lots of other things today, but it is so horrible and wet that I can't be bothered. A far better plan is to stay at home and sort out lots of admin etc that I've been putting off.

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning Everyone!

Well, naff start to the day with me. Very long story short - I lost my rag with the builder on the phone this morning after he went back on something we thought he had agreed to. After some choice words from me he called back 10 minutes later and funnily enough agreed to all my requests and put it all down to a "misunderstanding". Even though I've got what I wanted from him, it's still unsettled my confidence in him a bit and now I don't know wether to tell him to whistle for the job and find someone else. But.... we're so close to getting the damn thing done! 

Anyhoo, back to you guys

Emma - Weather seems to be clearing where I am, maybe it is with you too so you can get out and about today after all. Failing that it might be a good idea to get the admin done. I started doing ours last night and got interupted by a 1 hour phone call with a friend - such a shame  

Donna - The hot flash and wobbly feeling sounds very Clomid type activity to me. The appetite thing sounds more like anxiety, which of course is totally natural as you've just started on a big new adventure. Treat yourself to a nice something from Cadbury's! Nothing like a cocoa hit during AF!
Clomid effects must be a good sign that they're doing their job though - fantastic!

Deedee - I'm so sorry that you're suffering again. Make sure you keep drinking and try to eat a little something - anything!
Keep in touch with your Dr aswell because if it's really that awful they might need to keep an eye on you for dehydration.
And if you need to sleep, then sleep. Do whatever your body is telling you right now.
We'll all still be here when you're up to coming back xxxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Annie - my opinion, for what it is worth, would be to ditch this builder. If he is upsetting you, going back on his word etc at this stage, before he has even got started it will only get worse. You need someone you can rely upon as this is going to be a very stressful time. I'm only basing this on my experience of 3  - very different - builders. The ones who did my kitchen and heating/boiler were fantastic, and the one who did my bathroom caused us no end of grief. I had a bad feeling about the latter from when I met him, but gave him the benefit of the doubt, and although the job got done in the end, it took much longer than expected and was completed with much bad grace. You don't need someone who has misunderstandings, but rather someone who is on the same wavelength as you. 
That is only my view though.....

I haven't got anything done, after all. I've messed around on the internet, buying myself a fridge-freezer and dog food so far,  and have chosen to ignore the overflowing in-tray beside me. And now it is almost time for lunch so hardly worth making a start.  Perhaps later.....

It is still pouring with rain here.......


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Annie not sure about your builder, I would tend to stick with him to save the hassle and stress of finding new builders but then on the other hand you don't want to look back and regret that you let him do the kitchen - sorry I'm not much help really am i  

Emma I hope you are doing your admin  

Deedee if you are reading this I hope your ok hun xx we're thinking of you I am sure you'll be back to your old self in no time.

Claire how are you? I hope your ok

Hello Polly  

Still feeling bit wobbly today but think thats becasue I am so so so tired! but its a different sort of tired  I am in a trance must of the time like a zombie, DH keeps asking me if I am ok because there will be conversations happening all aroun me but I am just sitting in my own world not reall engaging in any of them  Not sure what thats all about or why I am so tired had a very relaxing weekend.
Only had 1 hot flush so far today and it was very mild so I am pleased about that  
We had friends over last night and they bought us chinese but I wasn't hungry so I have just eaten my leftovers for lunch 

i got some green tea to try but right now I fancy a nice cup of pg with an aero and some custard creams. Think I'll also have a lay down - how lazy am I!
Should be doing college work 

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

hello again,

Donna - an aero _and _ custard creams.   If your body is teeling you to eat them, and to have a lie down, then that is what you should do.
Did you know that green tea, whilst very good for you in many ways (anti-oxidants, prevents cancer etc) is not so good when ttc. It won't reduce your chances of a bfp but it does something that stops your body getting the folic acid you need in the early weeks of pregnancy. I was drinking it when ttc, having given up caffeine (which does reduce your chances of a bfp/increase the chances of miscarrying), and was advised to stop. If you want something caffeine-free you could try Rooibos tea, and it tastes really nice too. I think the Chai one is nearest to 'normal' tea, but I love the vanilla one (or I did, I've actually gone off it this week).

Emma, xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I know I am always asking favours of your ladies, its just you are much more knowledgeable in this area, if anyone can help, can always pm if you feel uncomfy posting, thx http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=50906.new#new


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Afternoon!

Think we're going to give this builder a second chance and see how we get on    I haven't signed anything yet so I can still pull out. Just trying to get an appointment at some other kitchen places now to get other quotes in and compare. Guess everyone deserves one more chance! 

Donna - If you feel the need for chocolate and a nap, then you go and do that. AF has a way of wiping us out on our best days, but you have got alot on your mind at the moment. Maybe all the anxiety of starting IUI again is simply draining you. 
Best to have a snooze I say so you keep refreshed and fighting fit. 

Emma - Looks like you've sent the rain back up my way - the heavens have opened. Have you been up to much since lunch?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

hi again,

H aven't had a sleep as thought it would make me feel worse later and not be able to sleep. Did enjoy my aero and biccys though  just be vegging out on sofa, theres is loads I should have been doing though.
Think I have worked out why I am tired, DH just told me that the last 2 nights I have been very very restless throwing covers off and pulling them back on again a few mins later  poor DH but also explains why I am so tired.

Off for a bath in a minute

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi again,

I have injections now, its all in a preloaded pen. not to sure why we are going in for training as DH gave me an injection to bring on ovulation on our last cycle of IUI. we had no training was just given the pen and told what to do!
Was bit confussed as injection is labeled gonal F and not FSH but realised this is the same thing  
I also have a pen loaded with ovitrelle which is what I used last time to bring on ovulation didn't realise I would be using that this time thought I would ovulate naturally but guess not   

feeling a bit sorry for mysefl as I am doing nothing naturally   like I am playing no part in it but guess it doesn't matter if I get outcome I want.

Moods are abit all over the place tonight been snapping at DH and cried watching nieghbourghs   did you see it Emma? Guess its all thanks to clomid!  
Looked at side effects today and one of them is tiredness so explains why I feel like a zombie and am in my own little world.

Hope everyone is fine

Donna xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi Donna

Just quickly - I don't think that the injections give you any side effects, mine didn't, although I used menopur. With a pen, you are laughing - much less need to screw up courage (even though the jabs are too fine to hurt, it is a bit counter-intuitive to actually stick something in yourself. .

Don't feel sorry for yourself about it not being natural - you won't care one bit when you get that BFP! Just feel really     that there is a range of treatment to help you get what you want, and you live in a country where it is available, and you are young enough to give it a real go (that's not a dig about my situation btw).

I didn't get major side effects from clomid, just mild hot flushes and a bit more emotional, so it sounds about the same as yours, I don't remember being tired, but did get incredible o pains some months.

Annie - all I can say about your builder is go with your instincts, maybe he will be more wary round you now he's had a taste of Annie-riled-up! 

Emma - ooooo, what diverse shopping tastes you have - fridge freezer *and* dog food. Wouldn't it be great if they could just be emailed when you've ordered! 

Deedee, Claire hope you are both feeling a bit better.

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning Everyone!

OMG! - I bought a kitchen last night. We went to MFI, got it priced up,discounted ( ) and slapped down a deposit there and then. It's the first large purchase I've made for the new extension and I was shaking like a leaf! Just need to call the builder and deliver the good news  

Polly - I had the most glorious dream about you last night. Very vivid! I dreamt I had logged on to the site to catch up and there was a wee one from you at the bottom of a page saying " those niggly pains and the late AF got the better of me. I did a test and it's a BFP"  Then I sort of ran in to a huge hall and all FF people were there. Emma was already hugging you and crying and I had to climb over a load of chairs to get to you to give you a hug..... it was such a lovely dream!


Donna - I know you must feel really resentful right now of the fact that you're having to go through treatment. I was feeling the same way when I signed up for it.  But, like Polly says - when you get that BFP it's not going to matter one little bit. 
I think your emotions are a mixture of the clomid side effects and the enormity of what you're going through all into one. 
I'd say you're playing a very big part in what you're doing. Look at it like you're the one in control of your body now, not your body in control of you. You're the one with the drugs making it do exactly what you need it to and when you need it to. You're not second guessing when it's ovulating or when it's released an egg. You are absolutely The Boss now! 

Emma - Morning! What plans do you have today?

Deedee, Claire - Hope you are both well on the road to recovery


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Oh, Annie, what a lovely dream! And well done on the kitchen! 

Donna, I hope I didn't come over too bossy with what I said - Annie put it much better.

Morning to everyone else.

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie - what a lovely dream. Let's hope it is a good omen for Polly.   Well done on the kitchen too; the first step is always the hardest. Sorry if I was too bossy yesterday. 

Donna - it doesn't matter how you get your bfp. It is just wonderful that science has advanced to the stage that infertility tx makes these things possible.

Deedee - are you feeling any better?

Claire - how did you go with the doctor yesterday?

Polly - how are you?

I'm off to Bedford this morning to look at pushchairs (scary stuff - I still think it is tempting fate). There is a huge showroom there. I went last week and decided on the one I wanted but it didn't fit in my little car. I'm going back with the other car to check it fits in that one. I don't think any will fit in the little Puma, so I am destined to drive this ridiculously long Audi for the forseeable future. It feels lovely to drive but parking terrifies me. I'm going to spend the rest of the day doing all the things i meant to do yesterday but didn't get round to.

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxx
Emma, xxxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I can't begin to tell you why I signed my name twice. 

You're all very quiet today. I'm still doing anything to avoid doing what I should be doing. I have tipped all my make-up, toiletries etc out onto the floor, aiming to have a clearout, but got very bored after 5 minutes. So they're just sitting there taunting me.

I have just registered with a veg box delivery scheme - very exciting. It will be like Christmas every Friday. 

Emma, xxx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Today is a good day- i even ventured out to get my hair cut.

Annie- well done on the kitchen. I always panic when buying 'big' things like that. It must be v exciting. What a fab dream aswell- let's hope it comes true (mind you, Im sure you dont fancy the thought of us all turning up in your hall unexpected!!)

Emma- Happy pram shopping!! I have a VW Beetle which i LOVE but DH reckons it will have to go as I won't get a pram to fit. Im determined to prove him wrong though....
It's a bit too early for me to be talking about all that stuff.

Donna- you poor thing. Those side effects have got you bad. Look after yourself and remember that it will all be worth it whenever you see that BFP!!!

Can I get some advice You probably all think Im a neurotic wreck but Im a bit concerned as my cousin (who's 16 wks pregnant) has just been told after having an amniocentisis that her baby has down's syndrome. She is only 32 and there's no known cases in either family.

I called the midwife to ask her advice and she talked to a consultant who said that this family connection puts me at no greater risk. She booked me in for a nuchal scan on 27th March.  I have now got myself really worked up about it thinking that they only want to do a scan because they are concerned about something.

luv dd xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi!

I've actually been doing some work today   Got quite stuck into my in tray! 

A few interuptions from younger brother wanting a loan ( ), builder calling me again to pester me about the kitchen - it was great fun telling him his services were not required for that part of the job and that his fee to fit the thing was extortianate in comparison   and friends chasing me about booking the annual Centerparcs trip in October which is turning into a nightmare as people are being funny about whose sharing a villa with whom - these people meant to be adults and all  

and all that on top of doing my job... phew - no wonder I'm pooped

Emma - I looked at the veg delivery when I was on my organic health kick. Fab service by the looks of things.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Annie - my first veg box comes next Friday so I'll let you know how it goes. I put in a special request for no sprouts (although we may be past the sprout season ).
Will Baby Ruddle be coming on the Centerparcs trip?

Deedee - I don't think you're neurotic at all, at least no more than any other first time mother-to-be.  I think different health authorities have different policies about the nuchal scan. My local health authority didn't offer it, but I arranged one privately (cost about £140) in order to put my mind at risk or, at least, know what we might be facing. But some authorities offer them as a matter of course, so perhaps that is why they're giving you one. The good thing is that the nuchal scan carries next to no risk to the bay, unlike the amniocentesis, although it is absolutely terrifying waiting for their verdict on the chances of the baby having Downs Syndrome. With mine they told me there and then that it was very low risk, but then they went away and calculated the risk and phoned me with a specific figure the next day (and put it in writing). The result might not be so quick with an NHS test. 

Hope everyone else is OK.

Masterchef time. It always makes me so hungry though....


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Polly and Annie I know your are right I was just feeling sorry for myself and I guess a little bit frightned by it all  

Deedee glad to hear you are feeling better, please try not to worry I am sure your baby is fine. If your LA is offering the scan you would have had it anyway I am sure there is no conection to your cousin. you'll be fine though. Sorry to hear about your cousins news it must have been a shoch for her.

I am soooooo tired, it definatly says that tiredness is a side effect of the clomid but think ti has more to do with being very restless at night. Poor dh is getting no sleep either  he is being an absoulute jem though  couldn't have asked for better.
I haven't had any flushes today and feel ok apart from being so tired and on another planet  was quiet tearfull this morning but calmed down by lunch time.

I am having accupuncture again on saturday, I am feeling off the planet as it is what will I be like after that  we will see.

Donna xx

P,s Emma did you get a pram?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Can you believe it. I've been testing my urine for 2 weeks for glucose (after the midwife found some in a routine test) and nothing. Then this morning, when I'm seeing her again, there is a small amount. What a pain. I hope she'll see it as a blip not send me off to the hospital for a proper test.

I've got a relatively busy day ahead. After the midwife and shopping (only food) I'm collecting dh from the airport. Then this afternon/evening we are braving IKEA in Milton Keynes to get a cot and a few bits and bobs. I'm hoping that a Friday will be slightly less manic than a Saturday. 
I'm not sure what the weekend has in store yet.

Donna - hope you're not feling too awful. When is basting?

Hope everyone else is OK. Any exciting plans for the weekend?

Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Deedee - Sorry, we must have crossed over posts yesterday. I can understand why you're worried, but everything is going to be fine  . Cases of Down's Syndrome really are small and your GP is right - you are at no greater risk because your Cousin has sadly discovered her baby has it.
It seems all Local Authorities offer you several options for Down's testing. Some give more free options than others. I was offered the blood test for free, a private nuchal scan or an amnio. We decided to have the blood test. 
They won't be doing this for you because of your Cousin's results. You would have been offered it anyway. Honest x.
We're here for you whilst you wait for the test to be done and to get the results. It's a nerve wracking time for anyone - so no, you're not being neurotic my lovely  

Donna - Don't apologise for feeling frightened. I absolutely admire you for going through all of this. I had to take a year away from starting treatment, counselling, relaxtion classes, accupuncture and a 2 week holiday in Greece to psych myself up for it, when it was looking like it was the path for me - and I was still a bag of nerves. 
I totally understanf how it would be the most petrifying thing ever. You're doing amazingly well though Donna! You should be very proud of yourself xxx
Have a great time at accupuncture tomorrow. Must book myself in a session soon!

Emma - Can't believe you had glucose this morning. Did you eat anything sugary last night or this morning? I'm sure it is just a blip. Let us know how you get on.

Polly, Claire - Morning!

A few bits planned this weekend for me:

Tonight I have to go out with DH and some of his work cronies for a chinse. Looking forward to the food, but not the late night.

Hopefully a nice lie in, big breakfast and a lazy morning. Then off for my regular waxing appointment (ouch!) and onward to meet up with my Brother. We'll be catching up and visiting our Nan who will no doubt fuss endlessly over him (ugh!)
Our for drinks at the local with friends in the evening.
Then a nice drive to Wolverhampton on Sunday to deposit my younger sibling back home.


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks guys for putting my mind at rest.  I suppose because of my cousin the chances of my baby having it aswell would be slim. 

Emma- fingers crossed you dont have to go to hospital again. I hope your shopping trip isn't too manic. (I love masterchef too by the way- even though I dont feel like eating Im already planing lovely meals to cook when I feel on form again. Who do you think will go out after last night? Poor Dean- he made a boob with his fish)

Annie- You sound like you have a full weekend ahead. Are you not exhausted at this stage of pregnancy? I can't wait for the surge of energy everyone says I will get in the 2nd trimester.

Donna- you poor love  .I really thought I would experience those dreaded side effects myself (I still have the pack of clomid in my kitchen cupboard!!)
How long do the side effects last? Do you get them on the days you take the pills or do they last for a while?  What is the next step in the treatment?(sorry I'm new to this!)
Enjoy your acupuncture session- sounds like its just what you need!

I'm going to go for a swim this afternoon. Not much planned for the rest of the weekend- I think we'll play it by ear and see how the sickness is 
My new thing is peanut butter and jam sandwiches- they are all I can eat at the moment!

Hi Polly and Claire  (are you feeling better hun?)

luv dd xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Deedee - I am absolutely bloomin knackered   I get home from work, have a bath and go to bed! Then I sleep alot more over the weekend!
I'm finishing work at 3pm today though. Think I deserve the break  
Your energy surge will come, trust me on that one. You'll feel so like your old self again that you'll start doubting that you're actually pregnant! Have a lovely swim this arvo and fingers crossed you don't spend the weekend in bed!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Deedee - glad you're managing to eat something. I'm with you on the jam thing. I would happily live on strawberry jam at the moment. The energy surge/blooming stage will come, probably at around 14 weeks. You'll wake up one day and realise that you feel normal and human again. 
I hope Dean doesn't get knocked out of Masterchef - I think he deserves to win. I'd be happy to see the back of the older chap (can't remember his name). I always go and cook dinner after watching it and then feel I should have made more of an effort.

Annie - your weekend sounds lovely, as always. I hope you have some time to rest too. 

Things went fine with the midwife. Turns out the glucose was a blip. I did another sample there and it was negative. Perhaps the one this morning was related to all the chocolate-covered raisins I ate last night.  She also said that he pain I had a few days ago was probably ligament strain; if it had been anything serious it wouldn't have gone away. The bay has also moved and is no longer in the breech position, thank goodness. One less thing to worry about.

Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Emma - great news that all went well with the Madwife and fab that Master Daffodil is in down the right way for coming out! Eeek - they have to come out  

I'm sat at home now. Just about to put this laptop away and then stretch out on the sofa with a copy of OK magazine - aaaahhh bliss.

Speak to you all over the weekend x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi all,

Annie good on you for finishing early  and putting your feet up. enjoy your weekend.

Emma did you buy anything at IKEA?

Polly and Claire how are you both?

Deedee hope you feel ok over the weekend, sorry to hear your still not 100%

Well to let you all know and to answer Deedee questions, I took my last clomid pill today so I am assuming no more side effects   although they weren't really that bad I did think they would be worse. Its just I am so incrediablly tired (how I will cope when I am pregnant I don't know) Went to hospiatal today and got shown how the pen works and DH gave me my first injection, he was very good at it and I didn't feel a thing 
I have another injection on sunday then back to hospital on tuesday for a scan to see how I am responding. Depending on what the scan shows I may have 1 more injection on tuesday or it may be basting time 
Looks like basting will be next week though, I am reallt hoping that its not wednesday becasue I can't take that day off there is no way! but obviously I would have to which would cause no end of problems   

I am feeling very emotional tonight.   

My weekend is college and acupunture on saturday and on Sunday I am looking after Freya for the day   (my friends baby who was born in oct) another friend is also coming round for a cuppa and a chat sunday afternoon.
I am not planning anything strenuous over the weekend! Dh had the whole day off after hour appointment this am and as I went back to work he did all the house work, bless him what a star 

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

I hope you are all having a lovely weekend.

Donna - how was accupuncture? Are you floating now?

We ended up going to IKEA today instead (dh's flight was delayed yesterday) and it was hell on earth. It seemed like everyone in Milton Keynes had taken their extended families there for a day out. Dh and I both left swearing never to set foot in the place again, but I'm sure we'll be back once the memories start to fade. We didn't buy a cot (the whole point of going) because they were out of stock of all cots (except a really hideous one) for at least 5 weeks. This despite their website telling us that they were in stock. We did end up buying 2 chairs for the new house (which will have to stay in their packaging for the moment) and some pointless bits and bobs.

On the plus side we have finally taken the plunge and ordered a pushchair today. I wanted to wibble for a bit longer but dh talked me into it. Scary stuff.

I am so tired now. I'm off to slob out on the sofa and read the papers, followed by a long bubbly bath.

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all.

First chance to get online, on my wonky home pc!  As you've probably guessed the doctor signed me off, I have a nasty chest infection and antibiotics (which aren't helping much), and also because I'm stressed at work.  I burst into tears infront of the doctor which I'm not proud of   but he was very nice and sympathetic.  This also means I get out of my presentation I mentioned ages ago which is on Tuesday which I feel a bit of a failure about  , as I'm signed off up to and including Wednesday (and am on leave as it happens Thurs and Fri) so not back to work until a week Monday.    

Emma, I'm with you on the MK Ikea, we ended up parking in Asda and walking over but it was hell on earth inside!  I came away with a load of bits and bobs I didn't need as well!  Did you get a pram?

Donna, good luck with the basting.  Also thank you very much for your advice to my moaning last week, you're quite right and it was very helpful.

Annie, hope things go ok with the builder.  I think to a certain extent they're all scallywags!

Deedee, sorry your sickness is back.  Hope it goes away soon, I have everything crossed.

Polly, hope things are ok with you?

The washing machine's pinging at me so I'd best go and sort it out, but hope you all have a good day today and I'll try to get back on here over the next week to see how you all are.

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning Everyone!

Well, in true Annie style the weekend so far has been crazy busy. However, I am pleased to report that I spent this morning in bed with a good book and sent DH off to play golf so I could relax.

Friday evening was the DH's work do at the chinese. I was tired and miserable by the time we sat down to eat at 9:30   - food was worth it though   but didn't get to bed til gone midnight.

Awake at the crack of stupid yesterday and went over to a friends for croissants and OJ. Whilst there I had an SOS phone call to babysit for 3 hours, which I of course did. 3 hours of child entertainment and I was beyond exhausted. Slobbed on the sofa for a couple of hours and then it was back out again to meet other friends for drinks. Lovely evening, but another late night.

So, now sat in my PJ's considering wether to go to Sainsbury's or not. On one hand I could go back to bed and shop tomorrow after work or I could go now and buy lots of naughty yummy stuff without DH tutting behind me ... hmmm


Donna - Basting this week! How exciting   - but I understand it must be very nerve wracking at the same time and of course you're going to be feeling very emotional.
Try and take each step as it comes and not focus on what might happen later down the line. So say 99% of things we worry about never happen! 
Hope you had a god accpuncture session.

Emma - Why am I not surprised about your IKEA experience   That place can be really hideous at times - a proper cattle market.
How long is it going to take to get your pushchair delivered? It's exciting. You'll have great fun trying to figure out how to get the thing up and down - one handed!

Polly, Claire, Deedee - hope you're all well


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi, I've been a bit quiet - had a busy week - but I GOT A NEW JOB!!!!     .

I had two applications out, and had decided that I wasn't going to apply for any more after that. One I hadn't heard from, but was interviewed for the one I got on Friday (I did think I was in with a very good chance!) and when I got home (having been offered and accepted by phone on the way home) I found I have an interview for the other one next week. ooops. I'm going to be a really horrible cow and go for the new interview anyway. The second job is a lot more ££££, but involves a lot of travel and being away from home (which makes it complicated if we decided to keep going with treatment). The first one is completely my field, and if I mess them about, I say goodbye to that world for ever, but would be entering another. And maybe if I was offered the second I could go back to the first and negotiate a better package. As they don't want me to start til end April, I have a bit of time. And if I wasn't offered the second one (I think it will be more competitive anyway) no-one will know the difference.

Just to jump on the shopping bandwagon, to celebrate, we went out to get some new curtains yesterday. I have always made them before, so I was shocked that I couldn't just buy what I wanted, and how expensive they are! I really lost the will to live!   The problem was that I made the ones that we have now, and I really didn't have enough space to do them properly. They looked more or less OK until I had them cleaned, when they shrank and went a funny shape and look awful. So I am now rethinking the whole idea... 

Right, DH is just making me a nice cup of coffee, and I am going to get on and finish some sewing...finiah that new jacket for my interview!

Have a nice Sunday - speak later

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Polly -     on the new job! I'm not in the least surprised that whoever it is would want to snap you up. I can't work out from your post which job of the two you really want most. You have to go with your gut instinct.

Couldn't you make some new curtains yourself (from a magic non-shrinking material)? Are they very difficult to make?

Annie - I hope you manage to get some rest today. 
The pushchair will be delivered in about 2 weeks time. Goodness knows where we are going to put it. 

Claire - I'm glad you managed to get signed off work for a while. Sounds like you need it. Don't wory about   in front of the doctor - I think we've all done it. Ihope you feel better soon.

Deedee, Donna -  

Nothing very exciting is happening with me. My other dog injured itself yesterday, so now both are unable to go for walks, which suits me just fine at the moment. I'm going to potter about and clean things this morning and then veg out with the papers and a good book this afternoon.

Bye for now,
Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie I hope you are getting some rest   I don't know how you do it.

Emma well done and being brave enough to order your pram, whats it like? will you be going back to IKEA for cots?

Claire I am very pleased you were signed off, try to enjoy the week just for you. Do some things you like doing even if that is nohting. Come on here when ever you feel like a chat, we're always  here 

Polly congratulations on the job well done you  Like emma I cant make out which job you want most sounds like they both have plus sides, hopefully your get second as well then you can get down to some negotiation which I am sure you are very very good at 

Deedee I hope you are feeling better and will be back soon.

I had my second injection today which was fine, again didn't feel a thing  I also feel a lot better today I think that was helped by accupunture and going to bed last night at 9:30pm. Acupunture ws great and just what I needed, I fell asleep though  
I found out what the chinese medicine is for, 1 is for my blood pressure as it is low - and since taking them it as risen slightly and the other is to help my womb so the egg fertalises and implants    

Had some bms this am too! we are not sure when basting will be I am hoping friday but just know it will be wednesday as it is very difficult if not impossible for me to take that day off work but I would obviously have to  
They advise not to have sex from 2 days before basting but to have had it in the last 7 days - its so they get the best quality sperm, so we had a go this am not sure how much we got up there as there seemed to be alot of leakage but anything is a bonus   

Looking after freya today  although she has been asleep since she arrived

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Hope you all had a lovely weekend. I woke up really early this morning after a terrible nights sleep. I had an awful dream about the baby dying of a cot death and it really shook me up. I know it was only a dream, but... 
That'll teach me to read about cots before going to bed. 

Donna - I'm glad everything is going so well with the injections.Your accupuncture sounds wonderful.

Claire, Deedee - hope you're both feeling better

Annie - are you rested and ready to face another week?

Polly  - did you finish the sewing? Which day is your interview?

I'm off to the vets this morning, and I'm not sure yet what else the day has in store.
Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

help 

I phoned sick at work today  because I couldn't face it and they are being really unsupportive about tx and I would have had to tell manager today about scan tommrrow and that I would need day off for basting this week! I just dread talking to her, she may have been fine about it but all she said when I told her about my appoitnment last week was 'ok fine'
I called her this morning and she was in a right mood, said she was coming in as there had been complaints form parents, I cant think any parent who could of complained but anyway they obviously have! she said she would see me later WHEN I came in! I don't want to go back ever!
I am trying to get a gp appointment to see if I can be signed off but I doubt I'll be able to  
Dh says I shouldn't go back but we can't afford for me not to work, I could temp but thats a week in hand and I wouldn't be able to start till next week at the earliest so would be wothout money for 2 weeks and my wages pay the rent so we need the money, plus if this cycle does work and I have stared a new job I would have technically been pregnant when I started working for them so wouldn't get mat pay 

I don't know what to do


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

where are you guys? 

I have been signed off work for this week, but know I am not sure if it will make things worse  work will want to know why, if I say its tx related she get the hump because she isn't happy about me having tx anyway and now its resulted in me having a week off she wont be impressed 
doctor put stress at home as reason for being signed off.
DH said he would take note in to my work this afternoon and say I am to upset to come in myself, which isn't a lie I really don't want to see her as I know she'll moan at me and ask loads of questions. I think she wants me out but can't sack me  
but do I phone her know and tell her i've been signed off? really don't want to talk to her but DH wont take it in till about 2:30 and as she thinks I am coming in after doc she's bound to phone me to see whats what,
also does it look pathetic of DH goes in instead of me?

Donna


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I guess your all busy working today


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

sorry been in a bit of a flap   bit calmer now

DH phoned work for me which probably makes me look like a wet blanket! but he told them I had been signed off work and she was fine about it, guess there is not alot she can say about it if I've been signed off by the doctotr and she saves money as wont have to pay me apart from SSP. can relax abit now as I am not expecting her to phone me!
I have phoned an agency and I am waiting for them to call me back, but still not sure if its the right thing to do, not sure if it would suit me. or is it better to ride it our at work untill tx is over and we know if there is any BFP or not? what do you guys think?

Hope you are all ok?

Annie you usually post in the morning hope you are ok?

I'll carry on talking to myself untill someone turns up  hope your all aright

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Donna,

Sorry you've had to talk to yourself all morning, and are feeling so down. 

I'm glad you've got signed off for the week. It'll give you a bit of breathing space. You are under so much pressure at the moment. You sounded so positive yesterday. Was it the thought of work that upset you, or is the stress of tx (or both)? Did something happen yesterday to upset you?

I wouldn't worry too much about dh phoning and going in with the sicknote, rather than you. We've all done that, haven't we, when we can't face work.  (I certainly have) She probably won't give it a second thought.

I honestly don't know if you should stick with a job you don't like or try temping. I can see arguments for both. What is your gut feeling?

Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Emma,

I am not really sure what started it off, I had a lovely relaxed day yesterday looking after baby Freya it was just DH, me and her and it was lovely then I just woke up this morning and didn't want to go to work maybe it was monday blues i don't know but there is a part of me that wishes i just gone to work as I have now opened a whole new can of worms for myself. 
I knew that when I went in today I would have to see my manager and tell her about scan tommorrow and tell her that basting is likely to be this week and I was dreading telling her, in fact I dread it when she comes into work under normal circumstances! I was also getting myself into a tizz about basting because I was convinced that basting will be wednesday, which is am impossible day for me to take off as we ahve 1 memebr off staff off in teh afternoon for antenatal! but I would obviously have to take it off leaving work very short staffed which wouldn't go down well, so atleast now I have week off I don't mind when basting is
as it doesn't matter. I just really want this tx to work so thought it best not to go in. Its hard going into work and having no one to talk to about tx no one there for support, I have never worked in a place before and not made any friends, and I don't think its my fault as they don't seem be friends with anyone there.

Still not sure about temping there is pros and cons to both, think I am just scared of taking the risk of leavingmy job and temping. I have been talking/thinking of temping for a while now

Donna xx
P.s Annie are you ok?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna - sorry, I have been snowed under today! I've got time for a quick message and then I'll pop back later for a decent chat.

All I will say now is don't worry and don't make any hasty decisions. Things always look bad at first and then settle down. Plus things we think might happen often don't. You think your Boss will react one way and then they go and surprise you! 

My thoughts are for you to stick it out at work for the meantime. Take this week off and concentrate on your treatment. Your job is there for you when you go back afetrwards and then we can see how things pan out. Your Boss seems to be alright that you've been signed off sick, so don't think on it any longer. 

Relax, settle down on the sofa and use this time to dedicate to yourself! 

This week is all about!

Got to dash - back in a couple of hours.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna,

Annie is right - don't make any hasty decisions. Things might seem different when you are back at work next week. The stress of tx can only make everything seem worse. Try not to give work another thought this week. Just concentrate on yourself - a good dose of pampering and relaxation is what you need.

I'm off to do some cooking (a yummy pasta sauce that has to simmer on a low heat for hours). Back later,

Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah I know you guys are right, as usual  think thats why I always come on here as a point of reference.
DH took my sick note in this afternoon but manager wasn't there - surprise surprise so i guess I will have to phone her in the week to see if she as got it and sort out collecting my pay on friday. not that I'll get anything for this week apart from ssp and thats only if she sorts it out! but I get paid every 2 weeks so will be dure my money from last week on friday to! I should get ssp but since I have been there I have been paying more tax and NI than DH who is on same wages, I have spoken to her about ti a number of times and she always says she will get the accountant to look into it but I am still waiting for it to be resloved!

I would like to relax for the week but I cant help thinking that I am not on holiday, the next fee weeks will be very tight financially as I am loosing 1 weeks money  money is quite tight normally   don't know where the extra money will come from when I am pregnant to buy all the baby stuff but we will cross that bridge when we come to it, you can always find money when you need it I guess and I am sure there would be areas we could cut back on.

How are you guys anyway I feeel very me me me today sorry about that  
Pasta sauce yummy emma, what kind have you made?

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Don't apologise Donna. Crikey - I've had more than my fair share of "me" days on here. Besides, this is what we're all about -  support when a crisis occurs. We can always turn to each other  

The next few weeks might be a bit tight, but you'll manage. Women have an amazing ability to pull the belt in when necessary and make meals out of tins from the cupboards! You're going to be fine, honestly x

I'm nearly ready to head off home for the day. Promised SIL that I'd be a guinea pig for her college class tonight. So it's a quick stop home for a bite to eat and straight back out again. It is for a facial tonight so it's not all bad news. Unless the products she uses bring me out in spots    

I'll log on when I get back tonight xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Donna - that's what we're here for. We all have and need 'me, me, me' moments and need to get things off our chest. 

Annie - hope the facial goes well.

The pasta sauce is a slow-cooked sausage sauce (deconstructed sausages, lots of red wine - cooked so it is Ok for me to have it, and tomatoes, herbs).

The horses across the road are getting _very_ frisky at the moment. There is a bit of a threesome going on. Perhaps it is their way of keeping warm. 

Bye for now,
emma, xxxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Well Emma - one has to ask what you're doing staring at horses doing their business   Guess it's one way of passing the afternoon! 

Your dinner sounds lovely. I so intend to do some cooking like that when I get my new kitchen. 


Facial was rather pleasant. Skin feels a bit greasy at the mo but it was totally worth it. I was nearly asleep on the couch when I was having the massage part. She also put liquid paraffin on. It was a bit on the warm side when first applied  , 

Gossip - Brother's girlfriend or is that ex girlfriend now I guess    Well, she called my Mum this evening in floods of tears asking if we all hate her for ditching him. Bless her! Now she's made contact I tried calling her myself but she didn't answer. I left a really friendly message saying I'd love to catch up with her. We shall see! 

Right - I'm settling in to watch Girl Cops. Love stuff like that. Think I should have gone into the Police ya know. I would have been wicked at it


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Donna - how are you feeling today? Did you get a good night's sleep?

Annie - the facial sounds lovely. I was surprised at the liquid paraffin though - I'm sure that is the key ingredient of eczema cream. Doesn't it burn the skin off? 
I don't make a habit of seeking out frisky horses, by the way, but my PC monitor is by the window and I can't help but notice. Perhaps I should avert my gaze. 

Polly - is your interview today? If so,  .

Deedee, Claire - hello.

I'm planning a quiet day, after doing some food shopping. I slept very badly last night and feel less than brilliant now, so am planning an afternon nap already.

Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie glad you enjoyed your facial, hows your skin today?

Emma an afternoon nap sounds lovely, is it the baby thats keeping you awake?

Polly if your interview is today good luck  

I have a scan later to see how I have responded to all the drugs, on the one hand I am excited about it as I 'll find out how many eggs I have but on the other I will probably know when basting is and I am not excited about that I am petrafied  

Feel okish today, had an outburst last night that left me close to tears, just felt none of our friends or family were being supportive, no one as even asked how its is going or how were feeling.

Hope you all have nice days today

Donna x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Donna - Very best of luck with your scan later. Can't wait to hear how you've got on. Sending you lots of   for a nice selection of big eggs! 

Emma - An afternoon nap sounds so lovely! I'm looking forward to a few of those when I finish work.

Polly - Good Luck with your interview today

Claire & Deedee - Morning! Hope you're both well

No obvious side effects from the facial! Skin is feeling rather nice and I slept so well last night. 

Speak to you again a bit later x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - I hope the scan goes well.   

Annie - I don't know how you manage to keep working. I feel dead on my feet and it isn't even lunchtime. 

I'm going to go and make some fishcakes for dinner. I'm getting everything out of the way so that I can sleep later. How lazy am I.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

Not at interview, that's on Thursday, but they are interviewing as well on Friday, so I guess I won't hear about it until Monday earliest. As for which job I want: if I knew that we were never going to have babies (ha! one would do!) I would go for the one I haven't yet got, if you see what I mean. More money, and the travelling would be ok. Might not do it forever, as travel can get a bit wearing, but good career prospects in a wider field. But if we were to get lucky, then the job I have would be better: not as much ££ but OK, travel but not abroad, less likely to lose job if pg (too well known) and a good and high profile job in it's own right. But if the salaries for the two jobs were reversed or more similar, I'd want the one I've got. So I'm just being greedy!

Donna, really hope the scan goes well today, but don't be too disappointed if there is only 1 egg, we take clomid earlier in cycle in this country than US, which is better for quality rather than quantity. And don't get uptight about basting, it's much easier than the scan - you'll be fine!

Emma, Annie - gosh time is flying for you two! I was surprised to hear about the liquid paraffin, as I thought it had gone out of fashion. I used to have a facial that involved a liquid paraffin eye mask, which made an amazing difference - a bit wierd having hot wax dropped on one's eyes! - and I can't find anyone that does it anymore. 

Emma - what kind of buggy did you get? I am going to get unforgivably bossy here, and hope that you got one where baby faces you, not the street. If you ever watch children's faces   as they are pushed around in front-facing buggies you would know what I mean. Too stressful! I just don't understand why they are even made that way! Anyway, that's my one bugbear (well, not my only one obviously, this IS Polly here, after all, but my bugbear of the day. Or hour.   )

Claire, Deedee, hope you are both feeling better soon  

Take care all. Gotta get back to work (yes, working today)

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi all,

Scan was fine, well it always is doesn't really feel uncomfortable anymore  unlike being clamped open with the spectulum tommorrow!

Had trigger injection and basting is 11am tommorrow     
I have about 5/6 follies on the right side and none on the left.  
I only have 3 follies that are important the others are to small. 1 is 22mm, 1 is 18mm and the other is 16mm womb linning is 7mm which seemed a bit thin to me but they seemed to think it was fine.
So we are going ahead tommorrow with 2 eggs for definate and maybe 3 if the smaller one has a growth spert 

Polly I see what you mean about the 2 jobs but by the sound of things they both seem really good so well done you  

Hello everyone else xx

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Polly - I strongly agree with you about forward-facing v rear-facing pushchairs. I've pushed my nieces and nephew in their forward-facing ones and you feel pretty silly talking to the tops of their heads and being unable to see their faces, reactions etc (if any). I was quite determined to buy a rear-facing one, but (cue very red face and hasty descent from my high horse) have ended up having to compromise on that and get a forward-facing one (although it is rear-facing until the baby is about 6 months old). It is a Jane Slalom Pro Rebel (what a silly name). The crucial thing for me was that it was sturdy and able to take a lot of off-road use, as it has to be used twice a day on grass, muddy paths, uneven ground etc when I walk the dogs. It needs a good suspension otherwise the poor child will be black and blue. Most the of the so-called off-road ones just weren't up to the job. I couldn't find any Emma-proof three-wheelers that were rear-facing, unfortunately. I'll have to make up for it by chattering away to the child when he is out of the pushchair.

Donna - just saw your post. How exciting - far better to get on with it all than have it hanging over you until Friday. Is 3 good follies good? It sounds like a lot to me, but then I don't know anything. I'll be keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow, as always.   


Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening Everyone!

Donna - oooh I'm so excited for you! That sounds like really great results today and I can't believe you're going to be basted tomorrow! 22mm for your biggest follie sounds impressive. Is that a good size? So does 2ww start from tomorrow?  Sorry, so many questions! 

Emma & Polly - I am sooo with you on the front facing prams. I can't tell you how strongly I feel it is important in those early months. Big bugbear for me too Polly. Why the hell do they make them like that anyway!?! I'll unwind now and step off my soapbox! 

Emma - Working really isn't so bad. I do have tired days admittedly, but if I take it easy when I get home then I'm finding it manageable. What is a problem is sorting out this extension at the same time. Sooo I'm taking a couple of days off (I have a cold ) to go and bash it out with this builder once and for all and to go tile hunting! Plus I intend to have some afternoon snoozes and rest in between! Once all the loose ends are tied up with the builder I think I'll feel alot happier. I'm finding juggling all of these things at the same time a bit much. So I'm taking essential steps to get it sorted! 

Polly - Sorry I got the interview day wrong  I'm sure you'll nail it on Thursday and then you can weigh up the pro's and con's and what's the best thing for you. 

Did I get it wrong with the facial? She definitely said parrafin. It was like candle wax?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

Yes Annie 2ww starts tommorrow  the worst part of it all   
Follies are a good size I think when we had natural IUI I had a follie of about 20mm and thats when its considerd to have a mature egg in it, so the 22mm and the 18mm should contain good eggs and the one that is 16 may also be ok but who knows  
Still not sure that womb lining is thick enough though 

If I can manage it we will try bms tommorrow evening to, get as much   there as we can, DH is getting worried now that his swimmers wont be up to it, they were ok when we had IUI last year but he thinks it could have all changed and is very nervous so fingers crossed it will all be fine tommorrow.

Think I will lay down for the rest of the week as people have got BFP on here who have layed down for a few days after basting, I am buying a hot water bottle to and I am going to drink pineapple juice.
This time has to work please..............    

Deedee I hope you are ok we haven't forgotten you

Claire, how are you?

Donna xx

Annie, when are your days off?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna - don't go mad with the pineapple juice! I read all of the different forums on it on this site and there was really mixed views about whether it was a good thing or not. Seems a little bit each day is the way to go. Everything in moderation as with everything! 
Definitely go with the resting though and keep your legs elevated on a cushion or something. Send all the blood to the right place!
I can understand why your DH is feeling nervous. It's alot of pressure for these guys to do their thing on demand and produce Olympic standard swimmers. Keep reassuring him that all is going to be fine.

Well, bring on the 2ww. We're here for you Donna and wishing you all the luck in the world


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Donna

Good result with the eggies!

           for tomorrow. Hope it all goes smoothly and not too  . Fingers and everything crossed for you!

Love
P  lly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

I've been up since 5 - had to take dh to the airport. It feels like it should be lunchtime now.

Donna - I wanted to wish you    for today. I hope it all goes well and doesn't hurt too much. This *has* to be the month for you, surely. 

BTW, I'm not sure about the pineapple juice either. I tried it briefly but stopped after reading some negative things about it, plus it gave me stomach cramps and the runs. Try to eat lots of fruit and veg (no peas) and drink as much water as you possibly can.

Annie - a couple of days off sounds lovely. Make sure you rest.  I hope you manage to sort everything out with the builder, then you can relax a bit about it all.

Polly, Deedee, Claire 

Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Afternonn all,

Thank you so much for all your support and positive wishes.

Basting went like a dream, the nurses were more friendsly and relaxed and we weren't rushed in and out like previous cycles, I was allowed time to lay for a bit after.

DH's sperm............. wait for it.............. we had 34million put back in   we asked if that was a good result and the nurse said 'well we like between 5-10 so I'd say it was a very good result'
we asked what we had put back for our previous cycles which was 6 and 8 million! seemed a big jump from 8 million to 34 so we asked her to check again incase she had read it wrong or we were miss understanding but it was all correct. DH is of course on cloud 9 now and I am very happy to 
2 eggs and all that sperm surely it has to work plus we had bms on sunday and are hoping for some more later today 

This cycle has been handled so mcuh better than when we were paying for it, I have to go for a blood test next week to confirm ovulation has occured and I have been given a pregnancy test to do in 2 weeks! wasn't given a thing when I was paying for it 

The actual basting was much better to  didn't hurt at all just felt uncomfortable and I fel like I was going to wet myself even though I had an empty bladder, I have had quite alot of spotting/bleeding since though which I was told not to worry about, I did have spotting after last 2 iui's but not this bad.

Well buckle up ladies its 2ww time and I am dragging you all along with me for the ride 
Polly where are you in your cycle, I have lost track 

Annie I'll only be having 1-2 glasses of pineapple juice aday, I have read all the conflicting info to but hoping 1 glass a day will give me all I need. I am also taking tablets from my acupinturist that are meant to help with my womb and implantation  having acupunture on saturday too.

Off to say down now with a hot water bottle on my tum 

Hope you are all well?

Donna xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi Donna

well done! It sounds like a really good result! And you deffo sound like you get better service on the NHS! Take it easy, keep warm and relaxed, but don't put that hottie right on your tum - warm is ok, hot is not! 
Take care
Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

OMG,OMG, OMG - Donna I feel like a kid high on sugar about your IUI! All is going really well so far and I'm so pleased they've been treating you really well. That must make you feel alot better about everything.

34 million  - surely one of them has to get through 

I was going to ask you about having accupuncture aswell. Very good that you're going again on Saturday. Help bed a healthy, fertilised egg in place nice and snug!

Like Polly said - warm heat on the tummy, not hot and not for too long either!

Wow! I can't wait for the next 2 weeks to go by.

*Emma * - I have been a bit naughty this morning. Yes, I'm off work but we went out at 9:30 this morning and only just got back. I am going straight from chatting here to put my feet up for the rest of the day - Promise!

Other than your early start to the day, how is everything else? Feeling ready for Master Daffodil coming yet?

*Polly * - How are you doing at the moment? We've not really asked you lately how you're feeling about everything 

Claire/Deedee - Hope you're both doing well x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

P.S - Forgot to say that we went to see the builder this morning. Think we have sorted absolutely everything now and I am feel much much better about it. Work is starting on Monday 27th... can't believe it! 
We're moving to the Out Laws after Easter and the good news is they have internet access. Think I'm only allowed to use it in the evenings though - off peak   We'll soon see about that  
Also spent the morning looking at tiles, lights, sofas, appliances. There's so much to sort out.

Anyhoo - a much happier and relaxed Annie back with you


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Annie, I am so glad you have things sorted with the builders I am not suprissed you feel better about things.
I am not have the hot water bottle to hot and I am ahving a hour off each time before refilling it.

Deedee and Claire I hope you are both alright?

Polly is it next week your treatment starts?

Emma how are you? napping I hope after your early start  

Annie I have accupunture booked but have just read a thread on here and the genrel consencus is not to have it in 2ww so really not sure what to do now

Back to the sofa for me   could get used to this

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Donna - it is all _so _ exciting.  Sounds like everything went brilliantly, which has to be a good omen.  I can't get over the 34 million   This is going to be the longest 2ww ever.
I'm glad you're taking things easy this afternoon.

Annie - I'm not in the least bit surprised that you've been rushing around all day. It must be a great relief to have a date for the building work to start. I'm glad you're feeling clamer about it all.
Young Master Daffodil is fine, thank-you, but keeps kicking me under the ribs which doesn't half hurt.

Polly - hello!  for tomorrow, not that you'll need it. 

I'm off to lie on the sofa too with a good book. I'll probably only manage to read 10 pages before falling asleep.

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Tututututut! I've just had to haul us back off PAGE TWO!!!!! Emma, Annie, you must have both fallen asleep!

We'll let Donna off as she is not to move off the sofa. And I have been busy sewing all afternoon. I have to admit that having put a lot of work into this jacket, that I don't really like it  . But maybe I'll feel different when I have actually finished it.

TMI warning coming up... af is obviously on way, as spotting started a couple of days ago, but I am still pondering whether today is light af or heavy spot. I go through this every month, you'd think I'd know by now! I'll have to count it as spotting today, and maybe tomorrow will be more definite. Then it's a day 2 scan on Friday and onto clomid and injections. The worst thing is if Friday turns out to be day one.  , as the clinic doesn't do weekends. That's never happened to me before, timing has always been ok. 

Annie - good for you this morning, I bet it made you feel much better! How about doing what someone suggested before, and treat your Outlaws to broadband as a "thanks for having us" treat. They'll need it when baby arrives so you can send them photos (or something).

Emma, when is DH back, hope he's not away for too long. What is your good book that you are reading? I could do with reading something with a bit of sense after my Secretly Pregnant in Antarctica rubbish.

Claire, Deedee, hope you are both ok.

Right, off for Corrie and The Apprentice...(get some tips for tomorrow!    )

Love
P  lly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening!

Thought I best post for fear of dropping off page 1 again! Apologies for letting the side down!

I had a lovely relaxing afternoon on the sofa with a good bit of chick lit. DH is now upstairs watching footie and I'm perched on the sofa (again) watching Sleepless in Seattle - classic!

We made our first steps of packing the house up too. We have 2 boxes of crystal packed - woo woo. Only about another 50 to go!

Donna - Would you like me to speak to my accupuncturist? I need to call her anyway and make an appointment so I can ask her advice. She treated my friend during her IVF (the one who got pg with twins as a result!) and she specialises in fertility treatment. Just let me know if you'd like a second opinion.

Emma - A kick in the ribs really does smart a bit doesn't it   I got myself a most attractive nightgown this morning   Not altogether hideous but really just not my cuppa.I am a pyjama girl all the way. Still, it's got to be better than a NHS gown that lets my ass hang out for all to see  
Hope you managed to catch some zzzzz's this arvo.

Polly - Best of luck with the interview tomorrow. 

I would say if it was bright red blood today then call that day 1. Although I'm basing this entirely on the fact that (tmi warning) I usually have a brownish discharge before full flow gets going and that starts with bright red spots. You're the expert of you though - sorry if my advice is completely naff!

I hope all works out so you can have day 2 scan on Friday. How can the clinic not open weekends? Surely they have lots of women who can't hit the pause button on their periods for 2 days? 

I will definitely be suggesting broadband to FIL. I shall need to plan this rather well though. He's awfully careful with pennies and anything being placed in his home that he doesn't deem necessary. Strategy needed on this one.

Well I plan another day at home tomorrow. All I have to do is get up with DH in the morning to take my car for it's MOT. Then I'll be stranded without a car as he's off to play golf. So I'll be forced to mooch around at home.No whizzing off anywhere for me. Hmmm, wonder what I can pack up instead or even better ... throw away!

Anyway - pleasant evening to you all x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Polly - I did fall asleep, as predicted.  I'm not sure that my good book is a good book after all. It is 'Labyrinth' by Kate Mosse. I started off quite well, but I'm about a third of the way in and more than a little bored with it. It could be just me. I'm not sure whether to persevere.

As Annie says, you are the expert on your body. Sounds like af day 1 to me, especially if there is any red stuff.

Annie - I'm still looking for the hideous nighties for hospital. I too prefer pyjamas (or nothing when it is warmer than this). Do your normal ones still fit? Mine do on the bottom half, but no longer cover the bump on top - not a fetching look. 

Donna - hope you had a good rest this afternoon, and perhaps some   this evening. 

Claire, Deedee - hope you are both OK and feeling a little better.

I'm off to bed now, to give the book one final shot. Dh is away until tomorrow evening or Friday, depending on how his meetings go.

Sweet dreams,
Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Polly good luck with your interview today althoug I am probably posting this 2 late   what did you decided about af is it CD1 today?  

Annie how are you?bored I am guessing as you have no car and you don't exactly like staying in do you  

Emma how are you today?

Hello claire and Deedee

we did manage bms yesterday and it was actually quite enjoyable considerinf i forced myself to do it in the first place. Guess its up to mother nature now but i do feel positive if this time doesn't work I really don't know know what else we can do this was our best cycle ever   I am getting a bit concerned as to how I will feel if it results in a BFN because I am getting up hopes up by believing its worked and I am pregnant. I know its sounds silly but i kinda feel like there is no way it can fail which will make me feel even worse if it does  

Annie if you could ask your acupunturist that would be great 

I'm still slobbing about in my pj's  

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

You're all very quiet this morning. I know Polly is at her interview today. I'm sure she will knock them dead.  

Annie - how is the packing going?
Donna - are you resting and relaxing?

I'm spending the day doing all the admin and bits and pieces that I meant to do last week. So far I've just filed a few things, checked the accounts and built 2 IKEA dining chairs. The latter was quite a depressing experience. I built 2 of these chairs a month ago and it took me about 10 minutes per chair. This time it took an hour to do 2. I feel _so_ unfit.

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxx

Donna - just saw your post. Glad you managed  last night. It all helps. Let's hope that this is the month. I know that a BFN would be so devastating for you when the conditions for a BFP seem so perfect, but lets cross that bridge if and when you come to it.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning Emma,

I know you are right and I shouldn't be thinking about a BFN yet but all I can think about is a BFP and I don't want to set myself up for a huge fall! I wish I could just stop thinking.

Just started writing my 2ww diary so hope that will help me through the madness of 2ww.

Back to sofa as bit chilly in dinning room, I am being very lazy but its a good excuse 

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Lordie I am sleepy today. I'm going to have a bit of lunch and then have a kippy snooze.Think my body is grabbing the rest while it's on offer  

We took the car to the garage this morning and I then came home and packed all our photographs away. Our house looks so bare already! 

DH didn't go to golf in the end, it's a bit nippy out there today. So he's home packing stuff up too. This is the weirdest feeling in the world. This was our first house together and we've been here 7 years. We don't know anything else! 

Donna - I can so understand why you'd be believing strongly in a BFP and part of me thinks why the devil not. Everything is looking good and a bit of positive mental attitude never hurt anyone! Like Emma said, we'll cross a BFP or BFN bridge when we get there. All we can do is hope for amazing news right now!

I think writing a 2ww diary is a fantastic idea.

Emma - Glad I'm not the only one at home sorting out bits and pieces. I'm impressed that you even atempted building chairs let alone how long it took you! 
Will you be joining me with an afternon snooze?

Polly - Hope the interview is going well

Deedee/Claire - Sending you healthy vibes!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

I ended up being super efficient and have now sorted out all the filing and paperwork (long overdue). I couldn't stand the thought of it hanging over me any longer. I'm feeling quite sleepy now too. I don't think this weather helps - it is very cold and grey here. I suspect I'll be having an afternon snooze too.

Annie - it is very unsettling, isn't it, to move house and leave all the familiar things behind. You'll be back there before you know it though. it can be quite interesting, in a weird kind of way, to see what is important to you and what isn't. Speaking for myself, we put 4 crates worth of stuff into storage in November (feels like 300 years ago) and only brought one of them back to where we are now, and there are only a handful of things that I really miss - the dishwasher and photos being the key ones.

Donna - enjoy being lazy.  The 2ww diary is a great idea.

I still don't know if dh is coming back late tonight or tomorrow. If it is tonight I have to go to Heathrow or City airports to collect him. I don't even know where City airport is (I presume near London somewhere).  

Time for a cup of tea and a lie down,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello again,

I am enjoying being lazy I have been on the sofa all morning reading magazines and watching day time tv  I am so hoping things haven't ben to hectic at work because I will not be flavor of the month when I return on monday 
I need to phone my manager (something I have avioded all week) to arrenge collection of my wages or lack of them! I did a full week last week though so still need paying for that. If only I didn't get paid by cheque then I could wait till monday but I need to pay the cheque into the bank so it clears on time 

A friend of ours mentioned him and his new girlfriend and DH and I all going away for a weekend or week together, I have been doing so research on the net looking at themed weekends at butlins, weeks on narrow boats and murder mystery weekends all very varied but stuff that sounds like fun. I would like to go with them but even though some of the breaks are reasonably priced I am not really sure we should be spending money going away when we should be saving for a baby and more importantly re paying my brother back the £800 i still owe him from when I bought the corse 2 years ago  He has been so understanding and doesn't need the money back untill he goes to uni in september, which is why it has taken so long to pay him back. I really hope DH gets his compensation from his bike accident soon because we would be able to give my brother is money back from that. Hopefully compensation wont be much longer we (well our solicitor) are issue court proceedings this week 
Anyway another dilema to going away with them is I have only known the new girlfriend for about a month and although she is very nice and we get on well we don't actually know each other and spending a week together could be a disaster, also do I really want to spend a weekend away with 3 other people who will be drinking most of the time if I am pregnant and sober? I don't want to keep putting things on hold 'incase I am pregnant' but it does have to be thought about.
Soory was only meant to be a passing thought/comment and I seem to have written a book 

Off to put some washing in then curl up with my hot water bottle and probably have a snooze

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello again  

Guess your all snoozing, I didn't realise it was so late so no time for a snooze for me, but I did plenty of laying down listening to music this afternoon.

DH spoke to accupunturist (its upstairs from where he works) and she said it was fine for me to go so I will keep my session on saturday.
My brother just phoned me (middle one with the baby) to see how we got on yesterday which I thought was nice of him, said he may come and visit tommorrow with Jake 

what are you girls having for dinner? I was meant to be cooking a shepards pie (homemade) but cant really be bothered so I think I will do that tommorrow and we will have lasange tonight instead (shop made) but I will be having sweetcorn, carrots, spinage and peas wth mine and maybe broccolli 

I am aiming for a more productive day tommorrow where I actually get dressed  but will TRY and do some college work but will still do plenty of laying down to help that egg, which I hope has been fertilized by know   

Off for a shower now and a change of pj's  no more baths for me for 2ww just incase I know I am obsessing but want to do everything I can to get a BFP. DH is buying me some pressed pineapple juice tonight to.

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Afternoon Ladies

Didn't manage to get a sleep this afternoon in the end. Just couldn't nod off.

Been to see the Madwife for a check up. All was well there apart from the fact she was *1 hour* behind schedule. I absolutely hate my surgery. It's a catologue of cliche's in that place. Teenage Mum's, drug addicts, dole dossers - it's really nasty. I've got to look into moving.

Car failed the MOT. £160 bill there today. Money is flying out of my account at the moment. I feel like standing on my doorstep with my purse open and shouting "anyone else?"

Now DH wants to drag me out in that cold again to take all the stuff we boxed up this arvo to my Mum's. She'll be so pleased 

In the 2 days I've been home I've managed to get completely addicted to the Noel Edmonds show Deal or No Deal. OMG! - I absolutely love it!

Donna- We've got Spag Bol tonight. Organic sauce and pasta to make it a bit healthier!

It's lovely having you around to chat to at the moment. Keep taking it easy and keep imagining a fertilised egg bedding down into your womb!

Emma - Hope you don't have to go out in that bitter cold tonight to get your DH. Although it will be lovely to have him home I'm sure.

Right - got to go and turn the heating off. We've had it on all day and now we are in a sauna! Then best make a start on dinner and see if I can persuade DH to leave going to my Mum's til another day. Think I'll be in bed mega early tonight....but don't want to mis Footballers Wives. Dilemma!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

No snoozing for me either. I ended up lying on the sofa watching Love Actually on DVD and eating far too much (banana and custard, orange, grapes, toast). I'm still planning on having dinner too in an hour or so - spinach and ricotta tortellini (my absolute favourite pasta) with home-made tomato sauce. What a pig.

Dh is coming home tonight, but is going to get the train from the airport. I just have to collect him from the station later (only about 5 miles away).

Annie - why not change doctors. Do you really want to be hanging around a surgery like that for hours on end with Baby Ruddle? My nearest one is like that. I went to register, took one look at the drug addicts and bars on the windows and left again. I've found a lovely one in a nearby village instead.
What a pain about the car's MOT. Didn't you only get that car fairly recently?
Stand firm with dh - this isn't a night for going outside unless you really have to.

Donna - try not to put your life on hold just incase you get pg (although I obviously hope you will). I can't help feeling that the best way to make it happen is to make lots of plans that would be inconvenient if it did happen. 

Polly - hope all went well today and you are still on track for tx tomorrow.   

Oooh, Masterchef time,
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

All your dinners sound much healthier and more tasty than mine  

Annie, Deal or no Deal is good and I would imagine very addictive, I have only seen it a few times myself becasue I am usually working but tis very good. Glad all was ok with midwife apart from the wait of course.

Emma I know what you mean about putting life on hold and I agree I don't really want to keep doing it I have missed out on things in the past becuase I haven't commited incase I am pregnant but on the other hand I don't want to spend out money that in all honesty I don't really have on a hoilday that I will hate if everyone is drinking and i'm on the orange juice. Although I think when I am pregnant DH wont drink, he's kinda like that 

Polly hope all went well today? cant wait to hear all about it. Hows af getting along? (we do ask each other odd questions!)

Deedee and claire I hope you are feeling better and will be back with us soon.

Annie I have really enjoyed be able to chat to you guys during the day, I will come as much as I can in the eveing once I am back at work.

Donna xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

Day didn't start too well, as I woke with a migraine  . I thought through the options and decided to carry on and go to the interview and hope for the best. Mind over matter can work, and I just dozed on the train on the way into London and fortfied myself with a cuppa and a muffin just before the interview. I felt OK during the interview and I think I did ok. But it turns out that was only a first interview (thought it might be) so that makes the process a bit more drawn out, and of course I have accepted the first one. If the timescale had been better, I wouldn't have worried so much about going back on my word with the first (if I was offered the second), but I am now thinking I should pull out of this process. But m aybe wait and see if I get a second interview first!  

Anyway, came home and had a long nap! Must have been the day for it!

I called the clinic this morning still with my fingers crossed, but as it turns out, tomorrow IS day 2, and we have a scan booked in the morning. So that has worked out! In theory I am also getting possession of a studio tomorrow, that I have taken for four weeks initially until the new job starts. All sorts can still go wrong (and has already), but watch this space! It's to set up a business and try it out, if it works I may be able to continue with it evenings and weekends.

So, sorry, not much personal, but stay on that sofa, Donna! Glad you don't have to travel too far tonight Emma, and hope you didn't have to go out, Annie! I'm absolutely ready for my dinner, but DH miscalculated, and it will be another 30 mins   but Project Catwalk is just about to start (final tonight!)

Love
Polly


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Poo Poo Poo - our cable has gone down, so no Project Catwalk for me. 

P  lly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Polly - sorry to hear about your migraine. I hope you're feeling a bit better now. Does stress bring them on? When will you hear if there is a second interview?
The studio sounds very exciting. Are studios different to offices? Sounds like you're going to be an artist or something creative. 
Anyway,   for tomorrow.   
I've never heard of Project Catwalk (apart from you mentioning it) but then I don't have cable. I think Thursday is the worst night for TV at the moment.

Donna - it isn't a competition to see who can have the healthiest dinner, but anyway it sounds like you'd win with all those vegetables. 

I'm waiting to go out and collect dh. I'm delighted that he's back tonight, but it is past my bedtime now. He had to come home from Heathrow via work - not a direct route by any means.

Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning Everyone!

I am feeling a bit poorly today   Full of the sniffles, earache and soare throat. Will pop off to the shops in a while and purchase some honey and lemons! It's nice being at home and taking it a bit easier though, although I've been eyeballing a few jobs that need doing. I know - naughty me  

Emma - Hope going out to get DH wasn't too bad. How you live without digital tv is a mystery to me. I need at least 300 channels to flick through   I actually got really excited the other day because SIL is finally moving out of home - at the same time we then move in. She had digitial in her bedroom and the Out Laws are leaving it there for when we move in. Soooo - I get cable in my bedroom and don't have to watch what rubbish they are   Little things  

Polly -Sorry you had a migraine yesterday. I've only ever had 1 migraine in my life and it was evil. I used to think I'd had migraines before but anything prior was just a bad headache! Soon knew the difference!

I can see there is a real dilemma there with the jobs. Think you're doing the right thing and see if you get a 2nd interview. Play them both for as long as you can  -why not! 

Glad that your cycle timed well in the end. Best of luck for you scan  


Donna - How are you feeling today?

Claire/Deedee -


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Polly how was your scan? what medication are you using this time.

Annie sorry to hear you are feeling poorly, make sure you have losts of rest today and stop looking around for odd jobs 

Emma how are you today? is DH working today?

Feel really lousey today so I apologise now, I had to drag myself out of bed and feel really down in the dumps.
I feel very AFish lower back pain, dull tummyache and tearfull. I know its too early to be AF or anything else! maybe its the medication becuase I have never felt like this before.

I will do my best to snap out of it.

Off to make something yummy for lunch to cheer myself up  - salmon and pasta I think mith sundired tomato and olive oil dressing you can probably guess its not home made 
not sure on the pasta and salmon combo either 

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Your all very quiet today I hope your all alright.

been vegging out most of today (again I hear you cry) so much for my productive day, didn't get up till it was nearly afternoon then been snoozing since 2:30 still feel pants though

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Sorry guys, my quiet day alone all went out the window at 11:30! I just wanted to pop to Sainsbury's but I bumped into loads of people who wanted to stop and chat. Then when I got home 2 friends pulled up at the same time. They stayed for a cuppa. One then left and the other one took me over to another friend whose just had a baby and is having a bit of the baby blues.

Just got home and am settling in to watch Deal or No Deal. Nothing really strenuous about what I did today, just not how I saw it going!

Donna - Sorry you're having a down day. It's probably all the drugs and emotions combined. Don't worry about it, it's only natural. Just go with the flow and do what your body seems to want.What plans have you got for the weekend. Maybe getting out for a bit will help take your mind off things?

Afternoon everyone else x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Sorry I've been so quiet today. I was out and about this morning and have generally been feeling out of sorts all day. I've been having stomach twinges on and off (I wonder if this is the famous Braxton Hicks), hot flushes, and ridiculous tearful outbursts. I saw someone collapse this morning in the supermarket too and it really upset me.  
I've just been having a lie down whilst watching Escape to the Country and am going to have a long bath now. I'm sure I'll feel ready to face the world again after that.

On the plus side I got my first veg box delivery today - very exciting to unpack it all.


Donna - sorry you are feeling rubbish too. Don't try telling yourself to snap out of it - that never works (well, it always makes me feel even worse). 
How was the pasta and salmon, by the way? 

Annie - will you never rest.  I guess living without digital TV doesn't seem such a great hardship to me because I've never lived with it. We used to have the freeview channels at our old house, but there is no signal for it where we are now. I'm not sure what will happen when analogue TV is finally turned off. I grew up without TV at all (my parents had strange ideas) so I still find having the 5 normal channels quite exciting. 

Polly - hope the scan went OK. Has your migraine cleared up.

Deedee, Claire - hope you are both OK.

What excitement does the weekend hold in store for you all? I feel an urge to go and do things whilst I still can, but I don't know quite what yet. Tomorrow morning I'm having my new fridge-freezer delivered. We've been without a freezer since moving here, so I'll have to buy lots of ice-cream to celebrate.

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi again,

Must be something to do with the weather or something as we are all feeling out of sorts.
I think it hasn't helped that I have been at home with nothing to but think  nothing much planned for the weekend, going to inlaws tommorrow night for dinner which I am looking forward to as I have been out since wednesday. Tottenham are playing on sky which is the main reason for DH going and his mum said we could have dinner while we were there may also play cards with them in the eveing but DH will have to teach me as I have never played poker 
I decided to go ahead with my accupinture tommorow afternoon so I just hope I have done the right thing, nothing planned for sunday but I do have some papaerwork to get through for work and I could do some college stuff.

Annie, I watched Deal or no deal I think its so funny I would have delt atthe same time as him today.

Emma, what was in your veggie box? do you order what you want or is it a surprise?

Off to cook a yummy (well I hope so) shepards pie or it might be cottage pie as I cant remember what mince I have 

Still have tummy and back ache 

Donna xx

p.s Polly how was your day


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home peeps

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,51877.new.html#new


----------

